# Field Testing Papa Joe Lure on NEW Prototype Rig!



## Scuba Chris (Mar 12, 2018)

Lure Caught a 99lb GT on Kauai by Joe Olivas & Rig is Untried by Okuma!

Years ago Joe Olivas (Whipping With Joe of YouTube fame) on Kauai managed to hook & fight in a 99.2lb GT by himself on a light rated St Croix rod, Spheros 6K spinning reel & 50lb PP braid line. Since then Mr Olivas has sent out the Kaku Lures to his comrades & friends that helped make this huge solo feat possible. The lure has been re-named Papa Joe in Joe's honor.

Also a few years ago i was given a prototype rig at the Izuo Brothers New Product Show consisting of Okuma's 9'6" Shoreline Plugger & a Rockaway Surf 6000 Spinning Reel for long distance casting. Never thought about combining the 2 until the ending of 2019. After i field tested this duo late in the day i never put it together & it lay dormant in my external drive, until i found it again today.

So i'm releasing my review of this field tested combo today. Too bad nothing hit the lure. The rod easily loads the weight of the Kaku Lure & i can cast it easily. The reel is a long casting model & is perfect for this combo. Smooth & weighted perfectly. It would've been better if i got an early start at 5am but because of my dog's vet appointment i arrived after 1pm. I used 50lb braid but 30/40lb would be ok as well. Here's the stats-

Okuma 9'6" Shoreline plugger (HSP-S-962MA) 
30-65lb line test/30-160g lure weight/8+tip guides/med rod power/mf rod taper/2pc

Rockaway 6000 Surf Reel (RA-6000)
4bb + 1rb/5.3:1 gear ratio/40.9in line retrieve/26lb max drag/17oz weight


----------

